# Problems connecting to Xbox live, with wireless broadband (USB)



## jrich144 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi, im new, and im having a problem that has been bothering me for ages. I have recently bought a Telstra pre-paid wireless broadband. I plug it into my USB drives of my Laptop, which runs Windows Vista. Then i plug a ethernet cable from my laptop to my xbox 360. Now my internet is connected but when i try to open xbox live on the 360 it claims that there is not internet connection present. Now im not to sure but ive read that the USB telsta pre paid wireless does work for xbox live, or have i read wrong? I gladly accept any help and thank anyone who takes time to help me.


----------



## jrich144 (Oct 24, 2009)

I found this in a other topic thats similar to mine, she asks:

i'm having heaps of trouble trying to get my xbox360 onto xbox live. I have a laptop that has a wireless usb modem that connects to telstra prepaid broadband and i'm having trouble figuring out how to get it to connect to xbox live. Where do i start?! ok, so i have plugged in my ethernet cable to xbox and laptop and have run the test for xbox live connection which comes up with network adapter: wired and next down ip address: failed. i did a system run check thing to find my ip and dns but it isn't helping me much. i have no idea why my wireless network says it isn't connecting and local area connection is saying a cable is unplugged. i have no idea how to get this to work.

The answer to this was:

whats your gateway address(router number ex :192.168.1.1) put that in manually

make a range of IP's the router will accept. something like 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.199 and put in something like 192.168.1.125 (random number in the range)

put this in manually and you should be good to go, this has happened to my friend a couple of times and and this always worked 


Me: What does me mean by make a range of IP's and how do i do this? sorry but im not a computer whiz lol, id gladly accept and appreciate any help.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

* Hello and welcome to TSF.*

First, I'd like you to try and connect your ethernet cable directly into your Xbox, skipping the laptop. Second, I'd like you to tell us the make and model of your router.


----------



## jrich144 (Oct 24, 2009)

Their the problem lies.. i do not have a router, my internet is supplied via a USB device that plugs into my USB drive. I have tried plugging the USB device into the USB port on my 360 but no luck. Please forgive me if this is a stupid question but would a router help if i bought one... or are routers only for cable connections?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I am almost certain that if you perchase a router, that will solve your problems.


----------



## jrich144 (Oct 24, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> I am almost certain that if you perchase a router, that will solve your problems.



Awesome ill give it a go, thanks for your help


----------



## jrich144 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Once again, i finally got round to getting a router, and im still getting the same problem. after a few updates to the router i was able to connect to the internet with it. I have a 'NetGear' '3G Moblie Broadband wireless router MBR624GU'.... what happens is i a able to use the internet normally with the router. My USB modem is plugged into the router with 2 ethernet cables coming off the router. One to my Laptop and the other to my Xbox. But my xbox does not seem to be able to connect to the internet, would this ba a IP issue? or something else? Once again any help will be gladly appreciated


----------

